# Dumping Direct and Cable TV



## Dark Knight (Sep 28, 2016)

Am tired of Direct TV and would not consider going back to Cable TV.

What are the options out there. I have heard about Amazon Fire, Netflix, and other things but not really sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2016)

we have amazon's movie thing through our prime membership and we have Netflix.  We use netflix more than the amazon.  We still have cable though for the kid channels...not that they watch it all that often


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 28, 2016)

We have over the air TV and Netflix. We do have my sister's code for HBO Go as well.

Ever since we made the switch, we hardly ever watch live TV. We don't miss it either.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 28, 2016)

Are you looking for movies or TV programming?  If you're looking for movies, you can get an HBO subscription.  If you're looking for network TV shows, Hulu includes most network TV shows except for CBS I believe.  Netflix offers a mix of both but their movie selection isn't as good as it once was.  Then just get a Roku / Amazon Fire / etc. and you should be all set.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2016)

once we boosted the house internet speed the use of netflix went up.  We couldn't stream and use the computer internet at the same time because it became so SLOW.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> We have over the air TV and Netflix. We do have my sister's code for HBO Go as well.
> 
> Ever since we made the switch, we hardly ever watch live TV. We don't miss it either.


Basically this minus HBO Go. I just download/stream that stuff if I want to watch it and/or host it on one of my network servers. 

Cable free for just over 3 years now and never going back.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 28, 2016)

dumb question, but how do you stream sporting events? which platform will have it


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 28, 2016)

В родном России, спорт бесплатно.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> В родном России, спорт бесплатно.


kevo's been hacked by the Russians!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 28, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> В родном России, спорт бесплатно.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 28, 2016)

I get all the major networks over the air via antenna.  And we have amazon prime.  It more than fills any spare time I might think I have.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> dumb question, but how do you stream sporting events? which platform will have it


I would email you the solution, but would have to do so using my Hotmail account.


----------



## goodal (Sep 28, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> dumb question, but how do you stream sporting events? which platform will have it


This is really the only problem I have.  I hate Directv. They jacked my rates up by 100% after the first year. I could live with over the air and Netflix, but would like to watch live sports.  I'm not a TVaholic nor adicted to sports, but I want to be able to watch UK Basketball and STL Cardinals.  I haven't figured out a way to drop Direct/Dish and pull that off.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I would email you the solution, but would have to do so using my Hotmail account.


feel free to


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2016)

goodal said:


> This is really the only problem I have.  I hate Directv. They jacked my rates up by 100% after the first year. I could live with over the air and Netflix, but would like to watch live sports.  I'm not a TVaholic nor adicted to sports, but I want to be able to watch UK Basketball and STL Cardinals.  I haven't figured out a way to drop Direct/Dish and pull that off.





NJmike PE said:


> feel free to


Most of the major networks are over-the-air. And it helped that CBS picked up TNF. However, if one wants to watch a specific team or sport, it gets a little more tricky but can still be accomplished with online streaming. PM me if you'd like to know more.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 28, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I would email you the solution, but would have to do so using my Hotmail account.






NJmike PE said:


> feel free to send it to my Yahoo account


Fixt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 28, 2016)

Amazon Fire TV, and only sub to what we want to watch. Never going back to cable or satellite.


----------



## SE_FL (Sep 29, 2016)

We use Amazon Fire TV here as well. Adding the Sling TV app makes it easy to watch sports (and other channels) for $20 a month.

Or you can spend a little time and upfront cost and do it with knight1fox3 instructions and some hardware and avoid subscriptions for life. I was looking into that for watching the Olympics, but didn't have the time to set it up.

I have also seen people share cable usernames and passwords to get access to a ton of apps. This may only work until the providers can figure out a way to block it.


----------



## goodal (Sep 29, 2016)

I saw an ad for sling tv last night and checked out the website.  I didnt spend enough time to figure it out but the were pushing the apple tv, which ive always wanted to get anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

What always keeps me from changing is that I am at $180/month for Internet / cable/ HBO. If I drop cable I'm

Still around $90-$100 a month for high speed internet (3 high school kids in the house) so by the time I add either Netflix or HBO go I am basically at the same thing....there is cheaper internet around but it sucklkkllssssssss balls...


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2016)

If Sling TV managed to add HBO, Showtime, and Big Ten Network, i'd do it in a heartbeat.  Without those, I'm stuck with my absurdly high monthly bill.  I really don't want to have to bundle 10 different services/subscriptions so that I need a damn cheat sheet just to figure out how to watch our weekly shows.


----------



## goodal (Sep 29, 2016)

ditto


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 29, 2016)

The TV in the family room is hooked up to my laptop. It's set to stay on when you close the lid so it is stashed in the entertainment center. I am able to cheat the system a bit because I can log in to my mom's TW account. It lets you watch some channels via the TW app, but it's pretty limited since it sees that it's not her wi-fi. You can also stream a lot of channels live if you're able to log in with a provider account so it works for that too. We've got a few other tricks to watch additional stuff, but that's a gray area.

I stuck an antenna up on the side of the house and we get 50-somthing channels now. It's actually more than that but I still need to go through and delete some of the duplicates that we're picking up from Dayton...so, yeah, it works really well. It was on sale at Walmart for $15, but they're still pretty cheap. I also got a TV tuner card so I can use the laptop to watch and/or record live TV. Works good for recording Bengals games if we're going to be out on Sundays.





To give you an idea of size, it's about 2 1/2' long.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

I've got the cheap antenna for the garage tv (football tv) it does get a large amount of channels but 2/3 of them are in Spanish. great for football but and network tv but not much else in all honesty..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Supe said:


> I really don't want to have to bundle 10 different services/subscriptions so that I need a damn cheat sheet just to figure out how to watch our weekly shows.


2 services is too much to manage? :huh:  Amazon Prime and Hulu isn't bad at all.

Again, Big10 can be streamed. HBO/Showtime can be downloaded.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> The TV in the family room is hooked up to my laptop. It's set to stay on when you close the lid so it is stashed in the entertainment center. I am able to cheat the system a bit because I can log in to my mom's TW account. It lets you watch some channels via the TW app, but it's pretty limited since it sees that it's not her wi-fi. You can also stream a lot of channels live if you're able to log in with a provider account so it works for that too. We've got a few other tricks to watch additional stuff, but that's a gray area.
> 
> I stuck an antenna up on the side of the house and we get 50-somthing channels now. It's actually more than that but I still need to go through and delete some of the duplicates that we're picking up from Dayton...so, yeah, it works really well. It was on sale at Walmart for $15, but they're still pretty cheap. I also got a TV tuner card so I can use the laptop to watch and/or record live TV. Works good for recording Bengals games if we're going to be out on Sundays.
> 
> ...


I have that antenna mounted up in my attic.  Works great for pulling in stations about 35 miles away or less.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

I also have one of these hooked up to my antenna to record OTA TV.  It works pretty awesome.  You just have to get a USB drive.  I have a 4 TB drive hooked up to mine.

https://www.amazon.com/Mediasonic-HW-150PVR-HomeWorx-Converter-Recording/dp/B00I2ZBD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1475166878&amp;sr=1-3&amp;keywords=homeworx


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 29, 2016)

We have an antenna for OTA channels and use Sling for a for sports (ESPN).  Sling does offer HBO for an additional cost.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

This the amplified antenna that I went with that's installed in my attic. I can pull down around 25 HD channels, some as far as Chicago.

https://www.amazon.com/TERK-Amplified-Indoor-HDTV-Antenna/dp/B0007MXZB2

I used Antenna Web to help determine the most optimal direction.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

but other than tbs and the 3 network channels what all channels do you actually get? my little wal mart digital antenna gets lots of channels but most of them are shit


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

I get:

ABC and two other ABC affiliates that broadcast classic programming (METV and Heros &amp; Icons)

NBC and one other NBC affiliate that does Sports and weather

CBS and three other affiliates that broadcast classic programming (Justtice Network and Decades, and weather)

FOX and one other affiliate that broadcasts classic programming (AntennaTV)

CW

4 different PBS stations

ION

Qubo (all cartoons)

ION life

3 or 4 religious programming stations of various religions

Two or three shopping channels (one of them is QVC another is HSN)

At least one Spanish programming station


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

So basically shit?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Indeed. I didn't say good channels, but channels no less. Ion is pretty decent. I actually wish we got TBS, they don't broadcast in our area anymore for some reason. We get a few other local specific channels, but similar to what Audi listed.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> So basically shit?


I could be paying for, say, cable and thus get about 500 more channels of nothing but shit.  But at least this shit is free.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2016)

But I get the Vail news? 

The channel I watch the most is probably Starz, (I think that's what its called) but they have a great range of odd and new movies..

We did some research the last time we cut the cord and it seemed we end up paying about the same each month on other things, when we don't have cable we would rent more movies, or buy more movies and in general spend more going to the movies...


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's an app out there that lets you sign in with your provider info and then stream all the channels you'd get on regular cable? The other day someone at work was talking about some app that they signed in with their TW stuff and then sounded like all the available channels were there with a program guide instead of going to websites for each individual channel.

My Walmart antenna can go outside or in the attic. The numbers I saw were anywhere from 40-70% reduction in signal strength depending on which webpage you were reading, but signal strength had nothing to do with it, I'd rather climb up the side of the house than crawl around in the attic.


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2016)

My Direct TV app does that.  You can also set your DVR, etc. through their app.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2016)

The only ones I'm aware of which allow you to do that are DTV and TWC.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2016)

I can watch anything on the Ipad that is on Comcast anywhere I have service/wifi/etc.  The only bad part is they don't adjust it to the time zone your in so everything is on east coast time...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I can watch anything on the Ipad that is on Comcast anywhere I have service/wifi/etc.  The only bad part is they don't adjust it to the time zone your in so everything is on east coast time...




This.  Wife's mom has a much more comprehensive plan than we do, so we log in this way to watch my wife's favorite team (Cubs).


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 1, 2016)

I had a small antenna and it got tons of channels at night and a few in the day. But we were 50 miles from a tv station. I bought a signal booster and it helped tremendously.

Good website for antenna https://www.solidsignal.com/m/category.aspx?mc=03


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 4, 2016)

The TW app lets you watch live TV, but it only gives you limited channels unless you're on your home wi-fi.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

OK. Great responses. It is good to have geeks geniuses as friends.Am going to try Sling to see how it goes. We have Netflix so am out to explore Amazon Prime and Roku(???) to see if it would be good for us.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

we converted our office that was being used as a guest room back to "an office"  this past weekend. with a cheap 40" Smart TV on the wall, It was a long day of running wires and cutting sheetrock, but the final product is nice, I need to get a new card for the PC so I can better switch between the standard PC monitor and the TV, but its been cool because we can watch all the movies and cable through the PC but also have the Netflix and such.. I also ran a cable through the wall and hooked it up to the cheap wal mart digital antenna for when we totally cut cable..

For what its worth my Comcast bill ( including internet) had creeped up to $225 so I called to cancel everything but internet (which for us would be $105/ month) but when I called to cancel they offered to leave my package and reduce the bill back to $155/month &amp; that's with HBO.. but that price is only good for a year, but Ill take it..


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 29, 2016)

I thought that I'd add something else to the mix. Not everyone can get it but if you can it may be an option.

https://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

It came to Charlotte, but not the outlying areas of Charlotte.  Which sucks, because I'd switch in a motherf*cking heartbeat.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> OK. Great responses. It is good to have geeks geniuses as friends.Am going to try Sling to see how it goes. We have Netflix so am out to explore Amazon Prime and Roku(???) to see if it would be good for us.
> 
> Thanks folks.


Is there anything that Roku does or has that is not available on a Samsung smart TV?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Is there anything that Roku does or has that is not available on a Samsung smart TV?


Over my head. Will have to turn on the KFox signal on this one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Supe said:


> It came to Charlotte, but not the outlying areas of Charlotte.  Which sucks, because I'd switch in a motherf*cking heartbeat.


This. But I'm not holding breath. I'd even switch to Verizon Fiber over TWC if given the opportunity. 



Audi driver said:


> Is there anything that Roku does or has that is not available on a Samsung smart TV?


It really depends on what you all watch. The Samsung Smart TV apps usually tend to be more "select" based on how much they pay them for advertising. The RoKu library has just about everything and continues to grow, regardless of their commercial affinity.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

Roku is lots of quantity but not very much quality... same for Netflix usually unless you know exactly what you want to watch you will waste half an hour surfing through their endless list of crap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 29, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Roku is lots of quantity but not very much quality... same for Netflix usually unless you know exactly what you want to watch *you will waste half an hour surfing through their endless list of crap*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is me and the mrs. every Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

The nice thing about Netflix is that they continue to add more of their own series/programming, the overwhelming majority of which I would consider "pretty good", with only a few turds in the mix.


----------



## goodal (Nov 30, 2016)

I got an Apple Tv on black friday.  I think it may have been a waste of money.  Mirroring the phone is pretty cool, but I don't see much need to do that.  Seeing videos, pics and music from itunes is cool, but I don't have much need for that either.  if we used Netflix it would be cool, but I can't justify more money for tv when we just don't watch that much anyways.  There are some cool apps and it looks like I can stream NBC (CBS wants a monthly fee) for free sort of, but I have to use my DirecTV account to log into them so cutting the DirecTV cord would screw that up.  There are some free game apps, but I have my phone and a PS3 for gaming, plus I'm not 13 so that's not much of a draw anymore.  Anybody got any good uses for this $150 chunk of plastic?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2016)

> 43 minutes ago, goodal said:
> I got an Apple Tv on black friday.  I think it may have been a waste of money.  Mirroring the phone is pretty cool, but I don't see much need to do that.  Seeing videos, pics and music from itunes is cool, but I don't have much need for that either.  if we used Netflix it would be cool, but I can't justify more money for tv when we just don't watch that much anyways.  There are some cool apps and it looks like I can stream NBC (CBS wants a monthly fee) for free sort of, but I have to use my DirecTV account to log into them so cutting the DirecTV cord would screw that up.  There are some free game apps, but I have my phone and a PS3 for gaming, plus I'm not 13 so that's not much of a draw anymore.  Anybody got any good uses for this $150 chunk of plastic?


What was your original reason for buying one?  I can see it being useful if you don't have a smart TV so you can access Netflix, Hulu, etc.  You can also get watch purchased or rented itunes movies.

:dunno:   http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/09/technology/apple-tv/


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 30, 2016)

Cincinnati Bell ran fiber, but I've not heard great things about it...price hikes, overblown bandwidth claims, etc...so we're still with Time Warner, but internet only.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

if you have kids don't install a smart tv with youtube, you will never get them to do anything else but sit there and watch it all day


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> What was your original reason for buying one?  I can see it being useful if you don't have a smart TV so you can access Netflix, Hulu, etc.  You can also get watch purchased or rented itunes movies.
> 
> :dunno:   http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/09/technology/apple-tv/


Until you realize you can do all that for about $30 with Chromecast or Firestick.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2016)

Supe said:


> > 14 minutes ago, MetsFan said: What was your original reason for buying one?  I can see it being useful if you don't have a smart TV so you can access Netflix, Hulu, etc.  You can also get watch purchased or rented itunes movies. :dunno:   http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/09/technology/apple-tv/


 Until you realize you can do all that for about $30 with Chromecast or Firestick.

Yep, I have a Chromecast on my non smart bedroom tv. I've been very happy with it.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> if you have kids don't install a smart tv with youtube, you will never get them to do anything else but sit there and watch it all day


I've come very close to blocking youtube in my routers firewall.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 30, 2016)

I have smart tvs but hardly ever use the feature because navigating with the remote and no keyboard/mouse is a PITA.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

we got a new cheap one over the weekend and the remote it came with makes it a lot easier (than what I remember from 4 years ago), seems the hardest part is getting logged on but after that its fairly painless, but were mostly using it for Netflix.

We attached an hdmi to the back of the pc to the tv and for cable we switch it over to that and run Comcast through the PC and if we need to web surf you can sit on the sofa with the keyboard and hit the web.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I have smart tvs but hardly ever use the feature because navigating with the remote and no keyboard/mouse is a PITA.


keyboard and mouse is pretty cheap to add... just sayin'.  Anyway, the main TV in my home has a nice pointer feature that makes it a lot better.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> I have smart tvs but hardly ever use the feature because navigating with the remote and no keyboard/mouse is a PITA.


keyboard and mouse is pretty cheap to add... just sayin'.  Anyway, the main TV in my home has a nice pointer feature on the remote that makes it a lot better.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2016)

This is what I use for my HTPC, but it should work with most smart TV's as well:

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Keyboard-Multi-Touch-Touchpad/dp/B005DKZTMG


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

does anyone know is there a standard video card I need to better accommodate switching between the PC monitor and the "smart TV"? Its a standard Dell home PC?

right now when the HDMI is plugged in it sets the tv as the main monitor and nothing shows on the PC. I haven't really messed with it much since I just put in in sunday, but wanted to be able to easily go between?


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 30, 2016)

> 1 hour ago, Road Guy said:
> does anyone know is there a standard video card I need to better accommodate switching between the PC monitor and the "smart TV"? Its a standard Dell home PC?
> 
> right now when the HDMI is plugged in it sets the tv as the main monitor and nothing shows on the PC. I haven't really messed with it much since I just put in in sunday, but wanted to be able to easily go between?


What if you duplicate displays on your display settings?  Change from "Extend these displays" to "Duplicate these displays"


----------



## goodal (Nov 30, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> What was your original reason for buying one?  I can see it being useful if you don't have a smart TV so you can access Netflix, Hulu, etc.  You can also get watch purchased or rented itunes movies.
> 
> :dunno:   http://money.cnn.com/2015/09/09/technology/apple-tv/


I had every intention of cutting the cord when my contract ran out and would use a new Apple TV for Sling and Netflix.  However, Direct called and cut my bill way back.  So now Direct is almost as cheap as getting Sling TV and a Netflix subscription and I don't have to figure out how to watch sports.  The apple tv idea just stuck around even though i dont guess i need it now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> does anyone know is there a standard video card I need to better accommodate switching between the PC monitor and the "smart TV"? Its a standard Dell home PC?
> 
> right now when the HDMI is plugged in it sets the tv as the main monitor and nothing shows on the PC. I haven't really messed with it much since I just put in in sunday, but wanted to be able to easily go between?


I'm assuming you only have a single HDMI port on your video card? The card I have (older though) has (6) mini-HDMI ports that was designed for multi-monitor configurations. Otherwise if you only have a single port, do you also have an DVI output? If so, then you could get a DVI-HDMI adapter. Then just use this to quickly change your input between monitor and TV.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2017)

So I am officially on the clock now. I have been researching the different methods by which I can stream shows. About 3 weeks ago I bought an Amazon Fire Stick, and had a friend hack it for me. Since doing so, I recently saw a promo from Direct TV NOW. 

https://directvnow.com/firestick

Essentially I could get a free Fire Stick if I signed up for one of their plans. So basically, I pay $35, get a fire stick, and then continue to pay $35/mo. So then I can cancel cable and my home phone and only keep the internet. the net savings will be about $100/ mo. Not too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

We just canceled cable and put an antenna in the attic and signed up for sling TV. We're going to safe $100/month. We also have Netflix, hulu, and prime through the Roku.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

we are on month 2 with no cable ( you defin miss it less after football season is gone)

Were just doing "bast" internet and Netflix. No one really misses the cable so far, will add HBO "GO" when GOT comes back on.

The hardest part is just getting Comcast to actually let you drop the cable - I think they must beat those poor girls in India that work the phones, but its saving us a little over $100 a month.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> We just canceled cable and put an antenna in the attic and signed up for sling TV. We're going to safe $100/month. We also have Netflix, hulu, and prime through the Roku.


Is it worth it to have Hulu and Netflix?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Direct TV NOW


That seems similar to SlingTV. I wonder which is better.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Is it worth it to have Hulu and Netflix?


There are a few shows that my wife likes that's only on Hulu. I never use it though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 3, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> That seems similar to SlingTV. I wonder which is better.


that I don't know, but I have been told that Playstation Vue is better that DTVNOW


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 3, 2017)

https://www.cnet.com/news/directv-now-vs-sling-tv-vs-playstation-vue-channels-compared/


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 3, 2017)

They claim that this super hacked fire stick has all PPV, HBO, SHOWTIME, Sports, and every new movie out there?? Is this for real?? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Is it worth it to have Hulu and Netflix?


Not really. Depends if you watch more movies or more TV shows. IMO, Netflix is becoming garbage in terms of their available movie content. Hulu is great for TV shows. And their video quality seems better than Netflix.



matt267 PE said:


> That seems similar to SlingTV. I wonder which is better.


Nothing by DTV is ever considered "good".


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 3, 2017)

between amazon and net flix we are set.  netflix has the shows that we were into and our movie usage is really geared towards the kiddos so we haven't had choice problems.  haven't really used netflex for new release sort of movies so we aren't missing the selection


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

I really like the new format of Netflix- makes it super easy to find stuff and continue a series. (I had not had it in almost 10 years)

I agree The movies are not that good but I am really liking their Netflix tv shows and even some of their Netflix only movies are entertaining. I haven't watched much network tv (series stuff) in a while so I've got years worth of content to catch up on.

If a movie comes out I that I really need to see I'll just pay the buck and get it from redbox.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They claim that this super hacked fire stick has all PPV, HBO, SHOWTIME, Sports, and every new movie out there?? Is this for real?? Thinking about getting one.


DAMMIT MAN!!!  The first rule of Kodi is DON'T TALK ABOUT KODI!!!  You'll ruin it for everyone.

I see guys selling "jailbroke" Fire Sticks on the neighborhood Facebook for sale site all the time.  I just think it's funny because they're getting a $35 Fire Stick, spending 5 minutes to put Kodi on it and then selling it for $70.  If this is really a "super" Fire Stick, the only thing it can be is a different app to install.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2017)

^ LOL

Ya it's not difficult at all. Similar to that of rooting a stock Android phone and installing a custom ROM on it for better app access and system performance.

We also do not talk about Bit Torrent. Though that technology is dated. There are now better alternatives to that. Even the streaming variety. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 5, 2017)

Shit, I use Kodi on my raspberry pi.

Free stuff is going bye bye.


----------



## Voomie (Feb 20, 2017)

I got media apps on my fire tablet but I am having issues streaming them wirelessly to my smart tv. Anyone know of any fixes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2017)

So tonight I completed it. Tonight I dumped the cable company and activated playstation vue. Not too bad. I'm really happy with the quality between that and what's available on the firestick


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> So tonight I completed it. Tonight I dumped the cable company and activated playstation vue. Not too bad. I'm really happy with the quality between that and what's available on the firestick


----------



## TNSparky (Mar 8, 2017)

I was an early adopter of DIRECTV Now. Yeah, it's got its bugs but generally works well for me (but I have fiber optic internet hardwired to my Apple TV). 

But I got an email last night.....free HBO for a year. Not a bad little perk, along with 100+ other channels for $35/month.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 8, 2017)

I actually got DirecTV way back in the beginning when I got my first house.  Started out great, but over time the signal got worse and worse.  It got so bad that you would lose the satellite when it was windy outside.  Seemed the only way to do anything was online so I was trying to contact the help desk constantly.  When Time Warner started doing their deal to buy your dish for $50 I asked them how soon they could show up.  It was only when I called to cancel my account that DirecTV finally decided to talk to me.  They put me on the phone with one of their "retention specialists" but I told her it was too late, I'd been trying to get help for months and thatdish was already off the house and in the back of the TW van.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2017)

as we approach football season (can I get a hallelujah?) I need to stabilize my no cable system for football.  I have one of those cheap flat 12" x 12" antennas that actually works well but only when I run it up on the wall and hang it on a nail, (which apparently the wife is none to thrilled about) - it gets hardly any TV when I lay it just on the TV.

Have any of you tried one of these by chance?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Digiwave-Amplified-Digital-Indoor-TV-Antenna-ANT4002/44984453






Is it really worth the effort to install one of the outside units?  I don't mind doing it but was just curious before I went through the whole misery of drilling a hole in the basement wall and fishing a coax up the side of the house to make it look transparent. I live in "one of those" neighborhoods and anything that looks out of ordinary gets critiqued.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't recall if your house has an attic or not. But below is what I installed in our house up in the attic. Really enjoy the signal quality and number of channels I can pull down. I can't say I've ever had any signal degradation and/or pixelation during inclement weather. Amplified omni-directional is the way to go IMO. I can send you a photo of how my install turned out. Was nice to be in the attic as I didn't have to mess around drilling external holes and installing outside. Plus the antenna is better protected from the elements. The only drilling I did was up through one of the spare room closets to get the coax cable from the basement to the attic.



knight1fox3 said:


> This the amplified antenna that I went with that's installed in my attic. I can pull down around 25 HD channels, some as far as Chicago.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TERK-Amplified-Indoor-HDTV-Antenna/dp/B0007MXZB2
> 
> I used Antenna Web to help determine the most optimal direction.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 10, 2017)

I got one of these from Walmart when I got tired of messing with the "sheet" antenna:






It's not nearly as big as I pictured...I was picturing one of those old '70's things...only about 2-3 feet long.  I mounted it up on the eve of our 2-story house.  Because of our proximity to downtown, it's on the back of the house, but even if it had been on the front, it isn't terribly noticeable.  Cincinnati has 41 over-the-air channels and I get all of them.  I actually ended up clearing out some Dayton channels because they ran duplicate channels.  Far superior to the sheet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2017)

Our house has an attic but our main tv area is on the main floor and there isn't a really good way to get the cable through the second floor and into the attic. 

I have seen some "less antennae" looking ones for the outside that I could probably get away with, I just don't think I could put anything outside that looked like an actual antennae - but its BS that somehow satellite dishes have some Federal Code that prevents HOA's from discriminating against them!

I do have a large maple tree on one side of the house and I am thinking about running the cable to it and figured it would be a good disguise


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2017)

Dude, just disguise it like the Charlotte Tree Tower.  FYI, it actually looks much worse from the highway.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Our house has an attic but our main tv area is on the main floor and there isn't a really good way to get the cable through the second floor and into the attic.


Does your house have distributed coax ports throughout, or just a few main ones? That's where my application was a bit easier. I ran the main antenna cable from the attic to right near the electrical CB junction box where there's a "media hub". Which is basically a central hub for all the coax cabling that distributes throughout the rest of the house. So all I did was disconnect the main incoming line from outside and then connected the antenna cable. So now that OTA signal is distributed to any port we connect up to in the house. YMMV.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2017)

we do have that and its in the basement and back in the winter when it was cooler temps I looked around our attic trying to find a line I could pull through from the attic to the basement and didn't see anything I could fish easily from that far up.  I did find some electrical holes but I couldn't get the fish tape to go beyond the second floor (the genius's in CO have the fuse box on the outside of the house so everything is very tightly ran into one hole on the other side of the house from where I would really need it..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Our house has an attic but our main tv area is on the main floor and there isn't a really good way to get the cable through the second floor and into the attic.
> 
> I have seen some "less antennae" looking ones for the outside that I could probably get away with, I just don't think I could put anything outside that looked like an actual antennae - but its BS that somehow satellite dishes have some Federal Code that prevents HOA's from discriminating against them!
> 
> I do have a large maple tree on one side of the house and I am thinking about running the cable to it and figured it would be a good disguise


Just run the wiring on the outside of the house, and paint it to match the color of the house.  It will be nearly invisible.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am lucky in that the house had a central vacuum in the basement.  There's a 2-inch PVC vent running from the basement up to the roof.  My initial thought was to mount the antenna up on the roof by the old vent and then run the cable down the PVC.  That ended up being a no-go so it went on the eve on the corner of the house and the cable runs down the corner of the house and into the basement via an existing vent.  The cable is hardly noticeable...the 2nd floor is vinyl siding so it's tucked into the corner trim and it blends in pretty well with the brick 1st floor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2017)

I just recently installed an attic antenna. I was able to get the coax to follow the chimney chase down to the basement where I split the signal to two TV's.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2017)

You know when I was up in the attic looking around the thought occurred to me that they should require some type of conduit to be placed from attic to basement for things such as this..

I think I will be okay I have some paint from when we got the house painted a few years ago. vinyl siding doesn't stand up to the wind here so everyone has that concrete masonic siding, which is good it just sucks to be painted...

But really we haven't missed that much of regular tv or cable tv that much, it just sucks for football.. I guess I could pay the $20 a month for sling tv which gets espn for 4 months?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2017)

I think you already tried one of these, but I noticed this was on sale for 75% off because of "Amazon Prime Day" or whatever.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2017)

I do  have a similar one, it works well, but I can only get channels if I hang it around 6 ft up on the wall in the living room - apparently that doesn't look nice or "whatever"


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 11, 2017)

^^ Since when do you listen to her?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 11, 2017)

I feel like Xfinity saw me look at this thread, and that's why my bill went up $8 and change from last month to this month with no warning. They're gonna get a call later tonight!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 11, 2017)

Because of the Everything Happens for a Reason thread, I keep reading this thread title as "*Dumpling* Direct TV..." and then get hungry.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 11, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Because of the Everything Happens for a Reason thread, I keep reading this thread title as "*Dumpling* Direct TV..." and then get hungry.


I totally did this, too.


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Because of the Everything Happens for a Reason thread, I keep reading this thread title as "*Dumpling* Direct TV..." and then get hungry.


EB @ YMZ 2018: Engineers go to the Dumpling House


----------



## thekzieg (Jul 14, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I do  have a similar one, it works well, but I can only get channels if I hang it around 6 ft up on the wall in the living room - apparently that doesn't look nice or "whatever"


Just paint it the wall color so it "blends in"  :dunno:


----------



## User1 (Jul 14, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I totally did this, too.


same same


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2017)

weird, this week I have received no less than 10 calls from a 1-800 # that doesn't leave a message but searching it the internet tells me its Comcast calling to offer some wheels and deals..

So I blocked the #...

Unless has anyone got anything good from them?

My bill went from $180 to $104 a month $80/ Month pays for lots of ski stuff...


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2017)

If I had a choice between Comcast and nuts in a rat trap, I'd take the latter.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> nuts in a rat trap


Some people pay good money for that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 17, 2017)

Personal experience Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2017)

Just sayin'


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2017)

Well, the partner haggled with Comcast to get our internet, extremely basic cable, and HBO access down $15 from where it was going to be with the recent raising they tried to do. That company is such a scam!

Unfortunately, based on my limited research, we don't pay enough for cord-cutting to make sense. It wouldn't save us money. But oh, how appealing it is!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2017)

so here is the one I think I am going to get (if anyone has used this one?)

I think I can mount this on the side of the house and it wont really get noticed since it doesn't "look" like an antenna, it will be on the side of the house close the back yard (which is closest to where the TV Stations are)

http://www.antennadeals.com/HD8008.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks fairly robust and reasonably priced. Amplified and omni-directional. The only spec I didn't see was a temperature rating. Warmth likely won't be an issue, but cold could.

Also, for installation, this is a great resource to determine optimal antenna placement: http://www.antennaweb.org/


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 20, 2017)

Does it really get that red circle around it in real life?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 20, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Well, the partner haggled with Comcast to get our internet, extremely basic cable, and HBO access down $15 from where it was going to be with the recent raising they tried to do. That company is such a scam!
> 
> Unfortunately, based on my limited research, we don't pay enough for cord-cutting to make sense. It wouldn't save us money. But oh, how appealing it is!


I have to wonder how that can be true.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 20, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I have to wonder how that can be true.


Well, we are currently set up to pay about $70/month for internet, very basic cable, HBO access on our TV and HBO go.

From what I see, signing up for internet would be in the $50/month range, or maybe $40/month if we switched to Sonic or something like that. Then, if we were to set up Sling TV or something, it would be at least $20/month, and more realistically more than that. That's because if we were to go a la carte TV, we'd probably want access to HBO as well as the sports channels we don't get right now (which are all of the channels that show the local market games when they're not on ESPN or basic cable), and maybe the food channel. That seems that it would put Sling up to at least $35/month.

In a way, I feel the basic cable is kind of good for our household. I know that it at least greatly decreases the amount of TV I watch. In fact, I just joined a book club, because I'm looking to make reading a priority in my life again (it hasn't been for several years). I need to look at my schedule to see where I can fit that time in. I really don't know what I'm doing outside of work most days! Good grief! That's what I feel like, anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah we are living without sling, only pay item we are using right now is HBO Now, we even suspended Netflix until we can get through Game of Thrones..Im trying to get the $85 a month savings..

With 3 HS kids we pay around $100 a month for internet that doesn't shut down when they (we) are all on it at the same time. With Cable it was around $185 a month ( but probably $30 of that was just in fees related to having cable!)  If I didn't have the 3 HS Kids I could get a lesser internet for around $65 a month

Most of the channels these antenna's get are crap, I just want to have a few football options. It may be painful during college football season, but for me in Denver all they really show are the terrible mid -west teams like Utah Verses Boise.

 I figure if there is a game I really want to see I will just go to the bar and watch it..


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with Hulu Live TV?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone have experience with Hulu Live TV?


Is that different from Hulu Plus?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Is that different from Hulu Plus?


I believe so, as it involves being able to watch typical cable channels live. Haven't really read that much about it, but this is a somewhat interesting and helpful comparison of several live tv streaming services I found: http://www.businessinsider.com/streaming-services-comparison-hulu-youtube-tv-sling-directv-now-playstation-vue-2017-5/#so-which-one-should-i-get-22


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah at $40 a month for Hulu Plus I would just get a regular cable package and call and haggle for a lower price once a year.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 21, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah at $40 a month for Hulu Plus I would just get a regular cable package and call and haggle for a lower price once a year.


Yeah, but the one kicker is that I saw that Hulu Live offers the local sports teams games around these parts. Apparently it's because the local channels that show them are owned by Comcast, and Hulu is partially owned by Comcast as well. A friend of mine recently made me aware of this.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2017)

I need to catch up on this thread.  As long as I can watch college football, I am totally about this.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 21, 2017)

But if you had cable wouldn't you also be able to see the local sports games?

I just don't see where Hulu is that much of a savings over just cable?

If you have Hulu and you get local channels you're probably going to also pay about $20 in nitpicky fees


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2017)

I need to re-look at the Playstation Vue offering. At one point, you could get NFL Sunday Ticket for way cheaper than going through DirectTV. LOL



Road Guy said:


> But if you had cable wouldn't you also be able to see the local sports games?
> 
> I just don't see where Hulu is that much of a savings over just cable?


Depends on what you watch. Current season shows are a little more tricky. But at $8/mo., Hulu is a substantial savings over cable but that is based on the shows available that we might watch on Hulu.

Local sports is pretty easy by watching OTA. It gets challenging to watch other team sports (i.e. college, etc.) though. Same with MNF and TNF. But SNF is broadcast OTA


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 21, 2017)

By local sports teams, sure, I can watch football on the basic cable channels. But NBA games and MLB games are often on local channels that you need bigger, more expensive cable package for. Hulu Live seems to offer these channels (that would otherwise make our bill go way up) to our market as part of its programming offerings. Sling TV doesn't seem to have them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's a good collaboration of all the latest streaming services and what they do and do NOT offer in addition to monthly pricing. To me though, the live TV stuff is nearly approaching the cost of a standard base-level cable package. I'll continue to stream from the Netherlands. :thumbs:

http://lifehacker.com/does-your-streaming-service-have-the-programming-you-wa-1797185149


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

^- that’s some good intel I will look through when I get off the clock!

So I was at the wal mart the other day and picked up this $30 antenna that sort of clips onto the back of my TV. It gets the main 3 channels really solid + TBS and a few others really good.

I am thinking of just going with this and not dealing with putting anything up on the outside of the house or attic.  Those of you with the better quality antenna in the attic or outside do you really get that many channels that you watch? (seems to be half of mine are in Spanish).  The Family Feud channel comes in kind of fuzzy but I cant really see that I am going to watch that very often


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 26, 2017)

According to Mr. Antenna, http://mrantenna.com/location/, there are 41 channels available over-the-air in Cincinnati.  With my outside antenna I get all of them.  The antenna works so well that if I aim it a little further to the north I get all the Dayton channels but they are basically the same.  There are websites that will tell you where the transmitters are in your area.  I took my iPhone up the ladder with me and used the website and compass to point in the best direction.

Those flat sheet antennas really aren't that bad if you don't mind looking at them.  I've got one on the TV upstairs in the bedroom.  I used to have it taped on the wall up at the ceiling and I was getting all the Cincy stations and some of the Dayton stations with that one.  Once the wife moved it down to the wall behind the TV, it still gets most of the Cincy stations.  The flat antenna that was originally on the TV on the 1st floor didn't do much.  There was a window right next to the TV so I was able to tape it up at the top of the window so it was hidden behind the curtain and I still only got a fraction of the local channels.  Even the big network channels would lose the signal once in a while.  To be fair, the window was on the side of the house facing away from downtown do it may have worked better if it was in a window on the opposite side of the house.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

This one you can't really see since it's behind the tv. For $30 bucks it's not bad.

But of those 42 how many of them do you find yourself watching? I imagine it's similar listings from city to city.

The site says 55 are available in my zip code but the 20 or so I have now have several duplicates? But I don't think I see myself watching more than 5 of them. There is a really good movie channel if I spoke Spanish. It was playing the great outdoors last night .. RIP John Candy


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 26, 2017)

The other thing to consider is the Internet costs. Hulu and similar programs cut out the cable bill but now you have to watch out for increased Internet bills or overage charges if they limit how much data you get.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 27, 2017)

I started going through the list of channels and figured out that we actually get more channels.  For some reason they didn't have a few of them listed, but while they would have boosted the number of available channels, they would have been for show only because they are home shopping channels.

Depending on your taste, you could easily find yourself watching the majority of the channels, but it's really a matter of what kind of stuff you like to watch.  There's a channel that plays a lot of the old 70's-80's game shows.  There are several that lean towards old westerns, TV and movies, on weekends.

I'll just say that between the OTA channels and streaming stuff, I don't see myself getting cable again any time soon.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> I'll just say that between the OTA channels and streaming stuff, I don't see myself getting cable again any time soon.


QFT.

Some of the main OTA channels we watch (among the various national channels) Super 18, My 24, Ion TV, H&amp;I, and then some PBS on the weekends.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2017)

PBS OTA is great for my little ones.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> PBS OTA is great for my little ones.


Nature Cat and Curious George!!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 27, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> PBS OTA is great for my little ones.


Just ensure you have that Caillou BANNED.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nature Cat and Curious George!!


Those with Wild Kratts and Odd Squad for my 10y/o



Audi driver said:


> Just ensure you have that Caillou BANNED.


hahaha, my oldest used to watch that all the time when she was younger.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2017)

It's a world where MASH, Family Feud, Big Bang theory, Law &amp;

Order are always on...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2017)

&amp; Sanford and son!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2017)

How does one get SpiceTV these days?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 27, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> How does one get SpiceTV these days?


The WebNets.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The WebNets.


It's like being in Middle School all over again

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nature Cat and Curious George!!


I have seen far too many episodes and specials involving Curious George due to my 4-year old.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2017)

I deprogrammed all the PBS kiddie non-shit so it doesn't show up when I am channel surfing


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2017)

RG, what about the grand kids?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2017)

Hopefully they won't be able to find me by then


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I deprogrammed all the PBS kiddie non-shit so it doesn't show up when I am channel surfing


I would, I did the same thing with the TBN channels, but the problem with PBS is that the kiddie stuff is mixed in with stuff that I want to watch once in a while.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2017)

Guess who I found on an old re run of airwolf?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

so is there an EASY way to put DVD's on a hard drive and link that to my TV?

In a perfect world what I would like to do is be able to scroll through the movies I already own (too many) and watch one without having to go first sit at my computer?

Id even  be up for buying some type of DVD player that also has a hard drive that I could scan several movies and then play from there? (similar to how my kids Xbox works with games)?

When I research this it seems to involved loading the DVD to my PC, doing some file conversion jaba jaba..  snore....

??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> so is there an EASY way to put DVD's on a hard drive and link that to my TV?
> 
> In a perfect world what I would like to do is be able to scroll through the movies I already own (too many) and watch one without having to go first sit at my computer?
> 
> ...


Ya, if you're talking about just straight disc-type movies that you presently own, there's really not a good way of mass-converting them all to digital other than possibly bribing one of your kids to do it for a small fee. LOL. I will say, if these are somewhat newer movies that include a "digital copy" (i.e. or UltraViolet, online copy, blah blah), then I would suggest trying the Vudu app. The last couple of years, we've been using that to claim the digital copy of the actual disk movies we've purchased. There's no conversion, no storage space required, it essentially "unlocks" the movie in your personal library. And it just streams to your smart device so long as you have a decent Wi-Fi connection.

The less preferred method, is somewhat what you already described. Hard-converted digital movie files need to live on a drive that is connected to your home network to be accessible. I use a stand-alone NAS (Network Attached Storage) that is connected to my network (runs it's own Linux operating system). An easier &amp; less-costly alternative to that is some newer routers have (1) or more USB ports for printer and hard drive functionality. By connecting a decent-sized USB hard drive to that, would likely allow access by your other network-connected devices (i.e. RoKu, Smart TV, etc.). But again, having to convert all the files could prove to be a royal PIA.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2017)

The Vudu app also lets you convert disc to digital for $2-$5. $2 to go from DVD to SD or Blu Ray to HD and $5 to up-convert DVD to HD. I hardly ever put in a disc into my PS3 anymore and just use the Vudu app on my TV to watch my movies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> The Vudu app also lets you convert disc to digital for $2-$5. $2 to go from DVD to SD or Blu Ray to HD and $5 to up-convert DVD to HD. I hardly ever put in a disc into my PS3 anymore and just use the Vudu app on my TV to watch my movies.


I think Disney (and other production companies, like Paramount, etc.) is also allowing you to link their "online copies" to the Vudu app as well. And if I feel like being super lazy, you can outright purchase or even rent movies right from the app to add them you library (if only temporary). So far I'm a fan of it. Vudu app also works well on Android devices. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

yeah but I don't want to pay for the service. I have a shit load of DVD's

I was almost thinking if they made some type of DVD player that would hold say 50 movies (like the old CD music days?)

I don't have cable but I don't want to miss out on non stop Tim Allen / Santa Clause over the next two months


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

for example my Jeep has a hard drive built into the radio that I can insert either a DVD or CD and it will record it and I can play it back later and not have to insert the disc again (of course the movies take up way more space than the music) But its a pretty nifty feature that saved me from converting 100's of old CD's to audio files - Be nice if there was something similar for DVD's

I don't buy that many new movies on DVD but I just have a "yuge" collection..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yeah but I don't want to pay for the service. I have a shit load of DVD's
> 
> I was almost thinking if they made some type of DVD player that would hold say 50 movies (like the old CD music days?)
> 
> I don't have cable but I don't want to miss out on non stop Tim Allen / Santa Clause over the next two months


Vudu is a free service. If you already bought a disk and it included a "digital copy", there's no charge to use Vudu to view it. 

A super-capacity disk-changer would actually be kind of cool. And wouldn't be too hard to implement IMO.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> for example my Jeep has a hard drive built into the radio that I can insert either a DVD or CD and it will record it and I can play it back later and not have to insert the disc again (of course the movies take up way more space than the music) But its a pretty nifty feature that saved me from converting 100's of old CD's to audio files - Be nice if there was something similar for DVD's
> 
> I don't buy that many new movies on DVD but I just have a "yuge" collection..


That's a neat feature. I've not personally used anything like this. But I see a few stand-alone players that might actually do what your describing for DVDs.

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-DVDR3576H-Recorder-160GB-Built/dp/B0013WM0BQ

Without reading the manual, I'm not sure if it would auto-convert the disk video and store in the hard disk. Plus I would likely want something with a larger storage capacity than 160GB (I have more than that on my mobile phone...LOL).


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2017)

some of these DVD's are 15 years old that didn't offer that digital copy (think Vacation, Christmas Vacation, Christmas Story, Red Dawn, Die Hard, terminator,etc) basically the classics


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> some of these DVD's are 15 years old that didn't offer that digital copy (think Vacation, Christmas Vacation, Christmas Story, Red Dawn, Die Hard, terminator,etc) basically the classics


Copy that. I could recommend a conversion software package, but it then becomes the labor of disk by disk at that point. I'll keep my eye out for a combined hardware/software solution.


----------

